# Bottom dwellers



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

What type of bottom dwellers would be compatible with tiger barbs? I was thinking of getting a small pleco, shrimp or african dwarf frogs but im not sure if they are compatible with the tigers. I would like a crayfish but im pretty sure thats a bad idea, is it?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

What size tank are we talking?


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

15 gal


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bristlenose plecos stay small, so you might get away with one in there.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the tank, IMO BNs require a tank that is 20 inches or longer because they can get up to 5 inches long


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

The tank is 24 inches long


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

If by any chance is it the Petco tank


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes it was the 15 gallon tank kit.. I got it yesterday...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool, I just got one of those tanks today. I just have one note about it, what filter came with it if it is the PF10 I recommend that you get a larger filter to be able to support tiger barbs and a BN pleco


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Right, BN plecos put out a lot of waste. Any kind of fish that grazes constantly on algae does. Sucker fish, plecos, platies and guppies . . . otos have to be among the worst of the small suckerfish.

Cory cats work too. Any loach that stays under 5" would work. I think yo-yo loaches work. A few more but I can't remember them off hand.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Will corycags really work? I have wanted some for so long but i was a little worried about putting them with the barbs.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I doubt that they will be okay with tiger barbs


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

From the research I did it doesn't really look like cories would be the best fish to put in with tiger barbs. Tiger barbs tend to nip at smaller fish. It was said they get less nippy if they are in a bigger school and that the barbs should be kept in groups of 5-6. Some of the compatible bottom dwellers they mentioned were bristlenose plecos, clown loaches, and yoyo loaches. Loaches need to be kept in groups though and can get fairly large (yoyo-6', clown-16'). On other sites many people have mentioned keeping cories and barbs together without problems since the barbs tend to pick on each other. Having a proper group of each species may help to decrease problems. It is ultimately your decision to decide if you want to put cories in with the tiger barbs.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

My 4 barbs are really young and small but i plan on adding three for a group of 7, i think i might just add 2 dwarf frogs


----------

